# The start of my Green Land.



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Hi all. Figured I'd post some pics of my journey. It was a reelly rough start lol. Our tree susan almost died at 1 year. Thanks to the folks at tree help she is back to life and loving it apparently. I'll post some pics asap.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Good start looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@GreenLand , thanks for starting the journal. Always good to see other StAug folks in DFW!

Following.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I believe I have bermuda, but I could be wrong. After last year I plan to go organic fert wise besides som high- yield pre emergent. Any micro/ macro treatment, brews, or compost ideas are most welcome if they out weigh the cost of synthetics...

Here we are from start to present. May as well throw in my JD 180C I just got for $50 as it'll become part of the program likely next spring after more topsoil and leveling/ rock removal.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

So this year I put down topsoil to help amend the crappy soil we have that kills all that is planted. Also manual aeration with a garden weasil tiller and a few 10lb weights. The added weights and watering makes it much of a breeze. It is sorta like mopping with a big commercial mop. I may windup with more top soil before the end of summer to help with fert, soil amending and leveling. 
I dug the flower bed bed and removed tons of rock, brick and water bottles lol smh. Took almost 3yards of dirt to fill the flower garden placed 6 perennials between the white flowers in the flower garden, 8 annuals on the side where the big shrub is and 6 perennials next to the pink rose bush growing up the trellis. All are roots that should of been started before planting, so we'll see how that goes lol. I used cedar mulch to cover and help retain water. I plan to add a top cap made of mortar like this guy



 at some point when work slows down.

Started my first garden with non gmo goods and the dogs had a field day with them lol. Good thing I caught them before much damage was done. I actually purchased veggies from HD that are modified and planned to give them away. Well that didn't happen... So now all the non gmo and modified are planted. I kid you not i wont be eating anything non gmo as they grew way too quick to be natural🤔😔😒😬🙅.

The driveway was not bad in terms of the digging as I usedhttps://www.homedepot.com/p/Corona-MAX-36-in-Root-Irrigator-LG13715/314032780 to water and break ground. That made digging texas soil like cutting butter. Dug both sides of the driveway 6in deep and put down river rock that matches the house.

Its all coming together slowly. And searching for the best deals helps get it done.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

So the JD 180C needs parts, but im fine with that as I only spend a weeks lunch money on it. I opened the gas tank and knew immediately what the problem was. The carb has the worst case of varnish I ever saw. The belts only have the paint worn off, so I'm thinking very little use. The tires hold air and also have very little use. Looks like it sat longer then it was used lol. Also looks like someone I bought it from snagged the good parts needed for another they were selling. So far belts, reel chain, couple cables, and maybe reel chain tension pulley if there's such a thing and reel& bed knife setting and I'll be running and cutting. Pics of the carb&#129314;. I cleaned the carb with b12 carb cleaned in the gallon can with the basket then used 12g stranded wire to clear the main jet. Then blew the passages clear with pressurized nitrogen. The needle and seat have zero wear. Kinda shocking with the amount of varnish. The on off switch gasket that allows gas to pas through was warped so I flipped it and installed. I'll need another as it still leaks. Poured some of the carb cleaner in the gas tank and let it sit for an hour to dissolve the varnish. Put it all back on and fired it up. It purrs like a kitten&#127867; sounds better then any mower I have had yet. Stoked...


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Last summer was great. Somehow the pictures got deleted. We added 10 more new flowers. The new srubs in the barrels made it threw the freeze over the winter. They have come back to life after the weather started warming up a month ago. I wrapped the barrels in copper. Then coated it with an everbrite sealer. I may sand an let the copper procure a nice patina and seal them again.

Currently working on some mild lawn leveling so the JD 180c can cut this year. At this time I am only leveling spots as needed. Next year I may level the whole front, but for now its just great to have it flat as is this year. It was really full of ruts.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

I found a picture of Susan when she was not in the greatest shape.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Susan is starting to fill in a lot more this year. The srub and Susan have been getting too much water. Susan has flowers planted around her that contribute to the extra water. The srub has fertilizer around it that needed to be watered in and I watered it way too much. It's coming back though so no worries there. 
The new fert is really bringing everything to life in a healthy way. The roses are blooming the best they have as of yet. More and more by the day.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@GreenLand , your garden beds are looking great! What fertilizer are you using for the rose bush?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

If I did not like it so much I would post it lol. Pm me if you are interested in organic fertilizer. I do not need it flying off the shelf&#129315;


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

First post in a month. I wiped out my grass when I used image https://www.homedepot.com/p/IMAGE-24-oz-Nutsedge-Killer-Concentrate-100099405/100175861

And it did not work in the front. Still weeds presist.

The green is finally coming back. Spot leveled areas have filled in for the most part. Built a new barrel planter.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)




----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

How's that JD Frankenstein mower working for you to cut really high?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Working great!

Idk what yall were talking about...


----------

